# HELP! Please please please! Dunnok!



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok

for all this week a little bird (mixture) would fly into my landing (flats)

and get traped!

And today one finaly got injured!

It flew in to the window and Then cant fly!

I put it in a box well padded with kitchen roll!

Chucked in a few mealworms!

And I will leave it for a few hours (2-3)

there is nowhere local to take it to!

But the problem is my mums scared of birds!!

So she is not letting it I'm the house!!!


Should I put a heat pack in with the wee fella?

Any other advise!

Btw dunnok are declining in numbers rapidly!


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

How long ago did it happen? It may just be stunned and be able to fly again when it recovers. Have you been able to have a good look to see if there's a possible injury?

Foodwise perhaps try some sunflower seeds if you have them. Good for an energy boost. Just give a few at a time so you can see if it's feeding.

Are you sure there's nowhere local to you that takes in injured birds? The local vets might be able to suggest somewhere. In theory vets will usually take in wildlife and treat for free, but in practice they are likely to PTS so a small wildlife sanctuary would be best.

I'd pm Shell or Feorag. I know you're not near them but they may know of someone in your area.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

If it's still alive then chances are it will recover and fly away. Just put it somewhere sheltered.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for then help...he didn't eat anyhthing...think it was really stressed...

Yeah I done a very good check....

Opened the wings
tested the feet (grip test)
checked the beak...which has noting wrong as I knew strait away wen it tried to bite my gloves...

He was really really wanting to get away..so I decided he was ready and let him have a wee fly before he was released...

Quite happy with myself


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

You did the right thing.Good lad:2thumb:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Woodsman said:


> You did the right thing.Good lad:2thumb:


Cheers mate!


----------



## Sparko (Jun 30, 2010)

Yep, well done Connor, it sounds like you handled it really well.

It's surprising how tough birds can be. I had a greenfinch get stunned after flying under my car (I don't think I hit him) and an hour later was able to release him in the same spot with no problems. They just get a bit confused after a close call :lol2:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

sparkofgod said:


> Yep, well done Connor, it sounds like you handled it really well.
> 
> It's surprising how tough birds can be. I had a greenfinch get stunned after flying under my car (I don't think I hit him) and an hour later was able to release him in the same spot with no problems. They just get a bit confused after a close call :lol2:




Aye it's like a human gets shock....


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Good on ye, Connor : victory:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

fergie said:


> Good on ye, Connor : victory:



Cheers!


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

Just noticed the last sentence in your sig. No one should be judging your age after reading this thread! I'm more than twice your age, but I dare say you handled the situation better than I would! Give yourself a pat on the back matey :no1::2thumb:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Crab Man said:


> Just noticed the last sentence in your sig. No one should be judging your age after reading this thread! I'm more than twice your age, but I dare say you handled the situation better than I would! Give yourself a pat on the back matey :no1::2thumb:


Indeed mate. This young dude certainly does deserve a pat on the back and also a pint for his good work.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Cheers guys!

Bloody builder will be about two weeks so there may be more


----------



## cactusfat (Dec 19, 2007)

You handled the situation really well hun, you should be very proud!
:2thumb: x


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah - good work young fella !

Only wish more lads your age were so keen to help. Would imagine some of the little :censor: these days would have found something else to do with an injured bird ! :devil:

Good to see you're worried about the animals welfare - well done ! :notworthy:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Big Red One said:


> Yeah - good work young fella !
> 
> Only wish more lads your age were so keen to help. Would imagine some of the little :censor: these days would have found something else to do with an injured bird ! :devil:
> 
> Good to see you're worried about the animals welfare - well done ! :notworthy:


cheers mate!



cactusfat said:


> You handled the situation really well hun, you should be very proud!
> :2thumb: x


thanks mate!


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Well done mate: victory:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Testudo Man said:


> Well done mate: victory:


Anks!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah, well done mate. Had a bird fly into the window a few days ago and it was killed out right. Shame 

You should be really proud


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

bobby said:


> Yeah, well done mate. Had a bird fly into the window a few days ago and it was killed out right. Shame
> 
> You should be really proud


cheers mate!

wee shame that they cant see most types glasses!


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

well done, wee man :no1:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

daftlassieEmma said:


> well done, wee man :no1:


cheers!


----------

